

Ask HN: Where to work in NYC? (I'm a fresh comp sci grad) - mxplusc

Dear Hacker News,<p>I am graduating this Fall from NYU, bachelors in computer science, near perfect GPA. I want to stay in the city and with Silicon Alley and all, where is a good place to work?<p>My choices are<p>1. Google
2. Hot shot startups - Foursquare, Stack Overflow etc
3. Pivotal Labs<p>How do all these stack up? And what is important to keep in mind for the first job? I trust HNers more than my NYU career counselors!<p>Feedback/comments/suggestions please!
======
gaius
Jane Street Capital - these guys are _the_ place to be for doing ML/functional
programming in the real world.

------
eugenejen
If you want to start companies yourself, then start/co-found a company is the
way to learn it.

If you want to start companies in future but you want to see at first hand how
to run a startup, join any startup that you are interested in.

If you want to dig deep into technologies, probably Google is the best for
you.

Then you still have all financial megacorp, Bloomberg, Two Sigma Capitals,
D.E. Shaw, SAC and other hedgefunds if you just want to have a financially
stable life.

You said you want to stay in side NYC. Otherwise, I recommend you to try
companies in Seattle and SF and Silicon Valley.

The most important thing in any first job is to learn your stuff quick.

------
AnonEngineer
Bloomberg LP - Interning there right now, they are a hot spot for new hires.
Ridiculous expansion plan and awesome benefits.

Edit: Also, as mentioned below all the financial powerhouses and banks (I'd
personally stay away though).

------
wallacrw
If you have any interest in rolling the dice with a fresh startup, I am
looking for co-founders to take my site to the next level and raise funding.
Am definitely open to launching the new version of the company in NYC, so
message me if interested (or if you know folks who might be).

------
mxplusc
Yes I forgot. Applied there too ;-)

How about Pivotal Labs? There is nothing on HN about them.

